# VulkanBike Trailpark/ Koulshore



## raumfahrer_spif (16. April 2008)

hallo!

hat jemand schon erfahrungen mit der sogenannten "Koulshore" machen können?

hier der link dazu:

http://www.trailpark.de/nextshopcms/show.asp?docid=897&e1=1202

mich würde interessieren, ob die trails eher fürs dicke freeridebike oder für allmountain/ enduros geeignet sind.
bzw. muss viel bergauf pedalliert werden? gibt es sprünge, drops, etc. ?

ich würde da gerne mal hin, bin mir aber unsicher, welches bike ich mitnehmen soll.

vielen dank für eure tipps


----------



## superrocker73 (17. April 2008)

Ohne dagewesen zu sein würde ich einfach mal behaupten, dass Du dort mit 140-160 mm Federweg bestens gerüstet sein solltest.
Sieht übrigens ganz gut aus, werde mich da demnächst wohl auch mal sehen lassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## null.ahnung (17. April 2008)

Hallo!
Das ganze ist eine Art Steinbruch in den mit viel Liebe einige Northshoreelemente(Drops;Hühnerleiter;Anlieger,u.ä) angebracht wurden.Bei entsprechender Fahrtechnik kann man das meiste auch mit einem Hardtail fahren.(z.B zum Technik-Training).Allerdings gilt wohl auch hier:Mehr Federweg=Mehr Spaß!!
Lange Auffahrten sind aber keine zu meistern.

Viel Spaß
Oliver


----------



## wogru (21. April 2008)

Weiß jemand wie man dort genau hin kommt ? Und gibt es einen Parkplatz in der Nähe ?


----------



## raumfahrer_spif (21. April 2008)

das ding findest du oberhalb des ortes Üdersdorf-Trittscheid.

hier ein link:
http://www.trailpark.eu/mapserver_t...ilder,hlinien,strassen,routen&pois=0,11,13,14

Nen Parkplatz habe ich keinen gefunden aber am Rand eines Feldweges haben wir geparkt und von dort aus nur 2 min pedalliert. 

Allerdings war ich von der Lavagrube nicht so begeistert. ohne Frage, die Northshore-Elemente sind handwerklich vom feinsten aber alles in allem ist es wohl doch eher "nur" ein Übungsparcour. gut, so bezeichnen sie ihn auf der Homepage ja auch aber dann steht da auch noch: "Anspruchsvolle Northshore-Elemente sorgen bei den Freeride-Spezialisten für Begeisterung". Also wenn ich ein "Freeride-Spezialist" wäre, hätte ich wohl gedreht und wäre wieder nach Hause gefahren. doch selbst als eher zurückhaltender freerider habe ich mich dort doch etwas gelangweilt. wer also etwas mehr action sucht, der sollte sich von dem (sehr weit aus dem Fenster gelehnten) Namen und der Streckenbeschreibung auf der Seite des  Parks nicht täuschen lassen. Wer allerdings Technik trainieren und seine Fähigkeiten auf "normalen" singletrails verbessern möchte ist dort gut aufgehoben.

alles in allem lässt es sich mit einer erkenntnis zusammenfassen (eben der Antwort auf meine Frage am Start dieses threads): die 180mm waren definitiv die falsche wahl


----------



## wogru (22. April 2008)

raumfahrer_spif schrieb:


> das ding findest du oberhalb des ortes Üdersdorf-Trittscheid.
> 
> hier ein link:
> http://www.trailpark.eu/mapserver_t...ilder,hlinien,strassen,routen&pois=0,11,13,14
> ...



Vielen Dank für die Antwort, als CC-Fahrer wird es wohl mal eine nette Abwechslung sein als dauernd nur den Waldwegen und Trampelpfaden zu folgen, da brauchen wir erst einmal keine Freeride-Strecke.


----------



## raumfahrer_spif (22. April 2008)

@wogru:

da hast du wohl recht. die trails sind allerdings auch nicht sehr lang. sie befinden sich rund um die sogenannte arena. für manche dieser trails brauchst du vielleicht ne minute und bist schon wieder unten in der arena. heißt also: raufstrampeln, runter (zwischen 30 sekunden und 2 min) und wieder hoch. ist für einen cc-crack wahrscheinlich auf dauer auch nicht so doll. ansonsten kannst du dort bestimmt ne gewisse zeit lang spaß haben. wie gesagt, die northshores sind wirklich super gezimmert und auf den trails kann man bestimmt sehr gut an seiner technik feilen. aber apropos cross-country: schau dir mal die seite der betreiber an (www.trailpark.de). da gibt es wohl eine tour, die an der koulshore vorbei führt (oder sogar durch...). ich glaube die nennen sie auch "koul-tour"....


ich hab dir mal den link gesucht (ganz unten auf der seite stehts):

http://www.trailpark.de/nextshopcms/show.asp?lang=de&e1=1203&ssid=1

dann lohnt sich der weg wenigstens.

viel spaß


----------



## wogru (23. April 2008)

Danke für den Hinweis. Die Koul-Tour zu fahren macht bestimmt Sinn, so zum warm werden halt. 
Langeweile wird für mich am Koulshore bestimmt nicht aufkommen, denke ich werde die Kamera mitnehmen und alles filmen, da macht es Sinn die Trails öfters zu fahren.


----------



## Trailhunter72 (13. Mai 2008)

Hallo Raumfahrer Spif

eigentlich wollte ich dem Trailpark mit der Koulshore auch einen Besuch abstatten.
Deine Einschätzung zur Koulshore lässt mich aber etwas zweifeln.

Von der Informationsbehürde in Daun habe ich keine ausreichende Antwort bekommen, die verweisen nur auf die Homepage.

Deshalb die Nachfrage an dich:
Was für North Shore Sachen sind dort vorhanden?
Nur breite Elemente zum drüberfahren oder auch Drops, Wippe, schmale Baumstämme etc.?
Wenn Drops vorhanden, wie hoch sind die denn so?

Frage zu den Singletrails:
Auf der Internetseite sieht es so aus, als lassen sich einzelne Trails miteinander verküpfen.
Sind die Trails dann immer noch recht kurz?
Wie sind die Trails beschaffen? Technisch anspruchsvoll?
Steinfelder? Wurzelfelder? Steilhänge?
Oder einfach nur ein schmaler Weg mit ein paar Anliegern?

Das die Anlage keinen Bikepark erseztzen kann, ist mir klar.
Aber kann man dort trotzdem seinen Spaß haben, auch wenn man z.B. "Winterberg" verwöhnt ist?
Oder ist man nach einer Stunde durch und hat dann keine Lust mehr?

Wie sieht das mit dem umliegenden Trailnetz aus?
Gibt es dort technisch anspruchsvollere Trails, die sich zu einer Tour verbinden lassen?

Für weitere Infos bin ich dankbar.

Gruß!


----------



## Trailhunter72 (22. Mai 2008)

ccoffe schrieb:


> i like your article very muchã



Ich deinen um so weniger. Wie wÃ¤re es, wenn du die elende Spamerei lassen wÃ¼rdest?

==> Dank an die Admins, den Beitrag con ccoffe zu lÃ¶schen!


----------



## Eifelbike (23. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

wie ihr schon erkannt habt ist die "Koul" ein Technik Parcours, in dem ihr so für 1 bis 1,5 Std. euren Spaß haben könnt bzw. eure Technik verbessern könnt. Richtig viel Federweg benötigt ihr nicht. Die Northshore-Elemente sind nicht mit denen aus BikeParks zu vergleichen. Sie sind relativ einfach. 
Die Betreiber arbeiten daran die Koul in den nächsten Jahren zu erweitern und die ein oder andere Schwierigkeit einzubauen. Man muss die Koul einfach als Teil des TrailParks (750km) sehen. *Es soll auch kein Bikepark sein.* Wie schon ein Kollege sagte da ist eine GPS Tour auf der www.trailpark.de die direkt an der Koul vorbei führt. Die Beschilderung zur Koul war kurz da, wurde wohl wieder von irgendwelchen Deppen abgeschraubt. Wird wieder aufgehängt. Übrigens gibt es in der Nähe der Manderscheider Burgen technisch anspruchsvolle Trails, die sind ebenfalls Bestandteil des VulkanBike TrailParks.

*Wichtig:* Wenn etwas nicht so ist wie es sein soll oder ihr einfach nur Infos braucht, dann schreibt an [email protected]
Die sind dankbar für Infos und Anregungen.

Sportliche Grüße

Eifelbike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (26. Mai 2008)

Ich war letzten Freitag dort ! 

Schilder/Tafeln sind alle wieder da und der "Park" ist ideal zum üben und trainieren. Ich finde klasse Idee und tolle Umsetzung ! Kompliment an die Verantwortlichen ! 

Da wir aber an dem Tag den Lieserpfad gefahen sind haben wir uns nicht allzu lange dort aufgehalten, was fast schade war ! Wir als "Tourer" könnten da bestimmt ganz schön was dazu lernen bzw. üben und verfeinern ! 

Unsere Idee war: Ein Buschen mit Musik und Grill und nen Tag lang rumhängen und üben ! Aber "No Alkohol!"

Nochmal ein dickes Lob an die Verantwortlichen !


----------



## raumfahrer_spif (26. Mai 2008)

@trailhunter: 
also bevor ich überhaupt auf deine fragen eingehe. reicht mir schon fast die info "winterberg-verwöhnt" um sagen zu können: du wirst dich wohl eher langweilen. ich will die koulshore nicht schlecht reden (ich hoffe das konnte ich bereits vorher klarstellen) aber mit freeride hat das nicht viel zu tun. 
die northshore-elemente sind handwerklich eine meisterleistung, verlangen einem aber nicht wirklich was ab. Sie sind so ca. einen meter breit und knapp über dem boden (bis auf eins. das haben sie auf einigen metern höhe sehr elegant an den felsen geschustert).
drops: negativ. außer du bist profi. dann kannst du 8 meter hohe lavafelsen ins flat droppen 
die trails münden alle in der sogenannten arena (so hieß es, glaube ich). sind alle nicht sehr lang. zum. teil auch flacher. keine high-speed-passagen. einen recht geilen steilhang gibt es. anlieger sind kaum vorhanden. der nach dem steilhang ist so klein, dass man ihn von oben gar nicht sieht und bringt nicht viel. 

also nochmal: das ding ist echt sehr professionell und liebevoll gemacht. für cc-fahrer und andere die ihre technik verfeinern wollen eine super sache. nur - meiner meinung nach - nicht für freerider. ich würde mich echt als (freeride-)anfänger bezeichnen aber selbst ich fand es relativ langweilig. 
aber ich bin auch in dem irrglauben dort aufgetaucht etwas freeridetaugliches vorzufinden. wenn ich, statt der dicken keule mein all-mountain dabei gehabt hätte und das ganze in eine tour eingebunden hätte, wäre ich wahrscheinlich sehr froh um den abstecher zur koul gewesen.
ich hoffe das hilft dir weiter. ansonsten hilft nur hinfahren und selbst ein bild machen.


----------



## Trailhunter72 (26. Mai 2008)

Hallo Raumfahrer,

ich danke dir für deine Infos!
Leider kommen sie einen Tag zu spät.  

Ich war gestern mit ein paar Freunden dort, um mir das mal alles Live anzusehen.

Ich muss meinen Vorrednern in allen Belangen Recht geben!
Fahrtechnisch etwas versiertere Biker oder gar Leute, die in Richtung Freeride gehen, werden dort eher nicht glücklich.

Aber das war wohl auch gar nicht die Absicht der Erbauer.
Ihnen ging es anscheinend mehr darum verschiedene Sektionen zu errichten, in denen Mountainbiker unterschiedliche Hindernisse zu bewältigen haben, um so die Fahrtechnik zu verfeinern.

Wir fanden, einen sehr gut angelegten Übungsparcours vor, der vor allem Anfänger anspricht.
Das gesamte Areal ist mit viel Hingabe erbaut worden und hat folgendes zu bieten:

Singletrail  Abschnitte mit kleineren Schwierigkeiten wie 
 kleines Steinfeld, 
 kleinere Anlieger, 
- Steilhang, 
 Abfahrt über Lava-Geröll, 
 leicht verbockte und verwinkelte Passagen

Mitunter waren die Trails gerade Mal 100m lang.
Zwar ließen sich diese teilweise miteinander kombinieren, jedoch verlängerten sich die Strecken dadurch auch nicht allzu viel.

Diese sind eher als Übungs-Passagen anzusehen und nicht als zusammenhängende Trails.

An North Shore  Elementen findet man folgendes vor:

- Kurvenfahrt
- Sehr kleine Step Downs bzw.
- Stufen mit anschließender Rampe
- Mini Drop (ca. 30cm-40cm)
- Fahrt entlang eines Lava  Felsens 
(wenn man dort nicht die Abfahrt über den Felsen fährt, kann man von der NorthShore auch nach vorne runter droppen, dann hat man einen ca. 70cm Drop)

Mit etwas fortgeschrittener Fahrtechnik sind die Singletrails oder NorthShore Gimmicks keine besondere Herausforderung.
Zudem sind alle Holzgerüste recht breit und auch Anfänger brauchen keine Angst zu haben, seitlich herunter zufallen.

Für Leute die sich ein Bild von dem Gelände machen wollen  Fotos von der Koulshore gibt es im meinem Fotoalbum.

Wir hatten trotzdem durchaus unseren Spaß aber nachdem wir  alle "Attraktionen" mehrfach ausprobiert hatten, wurde es doch ein wenig langweilig.

Ich für meinen Teil bin auch eher Freeride  Einsteiger, muss der KoulShore allerdings keinen weiteren Besuch abstatten.

Das Gelände bietet aber noch viel Potential und könnte ausgebaut werden.
Dann aber vielleicht auch mit Rücksicht auf Freeride  Einsteiger / Fortgeschrittene .  

Noch eine Anmerkung zu den Grill-Absichten einiger Leute:
Nehmt bitte euren Müll wieder mit!
Auf einem der Lava-Felsen hatten schon andere die Idee eine Grill-Party zu veranstalten und weil es dort keine Mülleimer etc. gab, ließen sie einfach alles liegen.  
Das muss ja wohl nicht sein und kommt immer negativ auf die Besucher der KoulShore, nämlich uns Mountainbiker, zurück!

Eine Frage am Rande:
Nachdem wir genug von der KoulShore hatten, wollten wir nach Manderscheid, um dort die Trails zu fahren. 
Leider machte uns ein technischer Defekt einen Strich durch die Rechnung.

Habe aber gehört, dass die Trails um Manderscheid  zu den anspruchsvollsten der Gegend gehören sollen und nicht einfach sind.

Stimmt das?

Gruß


----------



## Michael Night (10. Juni 2008)

Gude!

War heut mit nem Kumpel auch da. Haben die Tour in Trittscheid (Koulshore) begonnen und uns dann um drei Maare herum geschlenzt. War ne schöne Tour (27,5Km). 

Gibt es hier nicht jemanden, der sich dort gut auskennt und sich als Guide zur Verfügung stellen könnte? Neue Landstriche kennen zu lernen ist ja ganz nett aber so ein Trailfeuerwerk wäre ja mal was feines. 

so, who`s the (Wo)Man?


----------



## nailz (10. Juni 2008)

@Michael : aus welcher Moselschleife kommste denn? Ich wohne Nähe Bernkastel und kenne mich leider auch nicht in der Eifel aus, wäre aber an guten Trails ebenso interessiert. Koulshore steht im Sommer auch noch auf´m Fahrplan (ich war mal dort und konnte mir das Ganze nur per pedes angegucken, weil damals gesperrt und alles pitschnass war). Der Lieserpfad steht in diesem Jahr auf meiner Trailliste auch noch ganz weit oben...


----------



## Michael Night (11. Juni 2008)

@Nailz: Komme aus der Nähe von Cochem. 

Lieserpfad sind wir gestern auch ein Stück gefahren. War aber eigentlich garkein Pfad. Eher ein breiter Waldweg -meistens. Am Wochenende stelle ich mir das eher stressig vor, wegen den Wanderern. Jetzt im Urlaub bot sich die Gelegenheit. Wobei, wenn ich es recht bedenke: In den offiziellen Karten des Trailparks endet das "Grußwort" des Verantwortlichen für die Karte mit den Worten:"Und nun viel Spaß und Kette rechts". Also ist es wohl nicht erforderlich, auf Wanderer Rücksicht zu nehmen. Das ist doch ne feine Sache!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bias09 (18. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich und paar Freund wollen nächsten Monat für ein We in den Trailpark fahren. So wie die Schwierigkeitstuffe hier beschrieben wird, hört sich für unsere fahrerische Verhältnisse schon top an. Was wir vorhaben ist, näher des "koulshore" zu campen und dann tags über die Trails zu fahren. Und am Abend wer noch lust hat sich am Koulshore aus zu toben. Jetzt würde mich doch schon interessieren ob das stimmt was Trailhunter72 über die Tour Manderscheidder sagt. Welche Touren könnt ihr sonst empfehlen. Darf ruhig das Anspruchsvollste sein was es dort zu bieten gibt.


----------



## cubeklausi (19. Juni 2008)

schau Dir mal folgende Seiten an:
www.lieserpfad.de
www.gps-tours.info 
Anspruchsvoll ist der Lieserpfad (Kennzeichen: Schwarzes Dreieck) zwischen Manderscheid und Wittlich. Da kannst du ALLES geben! Ich habe da schon Biker mit Köpfen wie "Dampfkessel" kurz vor der Explosion gesehen, die geschimpft haben: "Bin ich den blöd? Das Bike berghoch zu schieben ist ja ok, aber auch noch runter! An der nächsten Straße bin ich hier weg!" Das Problem ist, diese nächste Straße läßt sehr lange auf sich warten! 
Ist diese Straße (nach Schladt) erreicht, folgt ein sehr gefährliches Stück (siehe die Beiträge hier:Gefahr auf dem Lieserpfad).
Nach der Gefahrenstelle folgt ein Traumtrail (schmal, relativ flach, super Untergrund) bis nach Wittlich. Unterwegs Einkehr in der Pleiner Mühle oder kurz vor Wittlich in der Bastenmühle (auch Viezmühle genannt). Hier trifft man auch Gleichgesinnte.


----------



## on any sunday (19. Juni 2008)

Bewegte Bilder vom Liserpfad gibts hier. Von der Qualität der ersten beiden Minuten nicht abschrecken lassen, ist halt Sevenload.


----------



## Michael Night (21. Juni 2008)

nützliches video.   danke!


----------



## bias09 (26. Juni 2008)

Habe gestern die Tourenkarte der Vulkaneifel bekommen. Die Touren sind ja alle schön eingezeichnet. Allederings nicht beschrieben. Da ich selber ja noch nicht vor Ort war, kann ich jetzt schlecht beurteilen welcher Trail gut ist. Könnt ihr mir ein paar Touren vorschlagen und diese kurz beschreiben ?! Danke

Der Liserpfad hört sich schon sehr interessant an. Aber wo genau verläuft dieser ?!


----------

